# Dwarf apple tree question



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

About five years ago I bought and planted a dwarf apple tree. I know it is at least five years old. I was wondering when it will start producing fruit? 

Let me run this by you as well and tell me what you think:

I have a few other full size apple trees in the area. They produce apples each year but are very small in size. Would my dwarf tree be able to pollinate with these ones or do I need two dwarf trees? Also what are some things that could help the other trees produce larger fruit? They are very old and I am wondering if that is there problem.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Game _
> * They produce apples each year but are very small in size. *


I should have said that the apples produced by the two older trees are small in size. The trees them selves are very large and old.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

It would help if I knew what tree you have. Normally you should get fruit by the third season if not the second. Those old trees might not be a good pollinator. They have small apples because they have not been pruned for awhile.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Mike's right,,,,,,,,,,,,Prune hard for good quality! You can have quality or quantity, not both! 

No, you don't need dwarf trees to pollinate your dwarf tree!






Toddfather


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WALLEYE MIKE _
> *It would help if I knew what tree you have. *


It's a dwarf apple tree. The type of apples it is supposed to produce are the Golden Delicious variety.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I believe Golden Delicious is a triploid. Triploid apples contain an extra set of chromosomes which makes their pollen sterile. Apples require the cross pollenation with another variety, so triploid varieties are useless for cross pollenation.

I memory serves me, Goldens don't pollenate well on their own. They do real well around Red Delicious or Ida Reds.

When you go to an orchard, you hardly ever see a large block of goldens by themselves. They are usually mixed with other varieties.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys. It sounds like I will have to read up on the pollination thing. As far as the larger and older trees they are a red apple but not to sure of the variety. So hopefully they will still be able to cross pollinate my dwarf tree.

This brings me to another question:

Seeings how the older trees are probably past their prime, I would be interesting in starting some new trees from these ones. I was wondering if I could dig up what some people call "stickers" (those little shoots around the base of the trees). Would I be able to start these if I dig them up and transplant them somewhere else?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

You would be better off taking a graft from one tree and putting on your tree. Get a book that shows how to do it.


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

I agree with all that was said there. I don't know about pollination problems with that variety, G. Delicious but the pruning of the older trees is needed, either that or graft another variety, easy and fun to do.

But, it sounds like you might be looking for the easiest option. If so, just pull the old trees, they add a nice smoke to a pig roast if you plan one of those this summer, but buy new "whips" from a nursery or even Lowe's type place. Don't use the "suckers". 

Usually pollination problems come from buds freezing in the spring or a low bee population.

Your dwarf tree should produce fruit in the 2nd or 3rd year. I'd search the internet for the why and how to of dwarf fruit tree orchards.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks guys for the help. Trout that grafting site looks pretty interesting. I think I would like to try it. I also noticed one thing that may lead to my tree not getting pollinated. My two big apple trees have flowered already and are probably at their peak. My dwarf tree has just started forming buds. Would this tree blossoming later than my other two affect the pollination? Sorry for all the questions but I must have skipped that day in science class.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Big game, what kind of apple is it (your dwarf tree).


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Walleye Mike - Sorry for the confusion I guess by talking about three different trees it got confused.

My dwarf apple tree is a Stark Golden Delicious. I believe Stark is the brand name. The two full size trees have red apples but I'm not sure of the type of apple.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

That variety is self pollinating and a good pollinator for other trees. Has it blossomed yet this year or any other years. My trees here are dropping thier pedals now. Just sprayed them last night.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Yeah the last two years it has blossomed but no fruit. It is just now starting to blossom. You can see the flower in the bud but they haven't opened yet.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

Re: The old trees-maybe it't time to shoot the old dogs and buy puppies!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Big Game, last year was freezing during blossom time. A lot of orchards around my house, Romeo area, did very poorly with thier apples. Myself, apples were my best crop. No plums, apricots or cherries. This year being warmer should have a good crop of everything.

If your blossoms are just exposing themselves, I believe you must be way up north somewhere. As long as you don't get a hard freeze your tree should produce this year. Good luck.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks for all your help Walleye Mike. I'm about a half hour soth of the Mackinaw Bridge. Maybe this year I will see some apples from my dwarf tree. Thanks again.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Big Game, do you see apples this year? Should have set fruit by now. Will probably be about 1/4 to 1/2in right now.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

I don't know really. I see where the buds have closed up. I will take a picture tomorrow and post it.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Here is a picture of what the blossoms look like. What do you think? Is this the year for apples or no?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Looks like apples to me. You might get some to drop but thats normal. Best to keep only one or two at most per spur. You'll get larger apples. But don't thin for another two weeks.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks Walleye Mike. Hopefully I will get some apples this fall.


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

How bout them apples! Definitely looks like apples. I agree with the thinning idea. There should be around 5-6 "spurs" there. The biggest apple will come from the center spur typically which is called the king spur. It's the largest usually because it's the first blossom and so it's the first to be pollinated.

In a couple weeks snip off the outer spurs and leave the king. Less fruit on a tree=bigger fruit on the tree.

If the king's gone, use the largest of the other spurs.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks guys. It looks like I will get a few apples this year. This is so cool to plant a tree and watch it grow to the point of bearing fruit. I had about a million of what I think are called rose bud beetles all over the tree. My father-in-law told me to get some dust for the trees and that seems to keep them off. I hope they haven't done any damage. Does anybody know about these beetles? It looked like a big mating thing going on in my tree.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

You should spray your tree with fruit tree spray weekly. Aphids love fresh growth on apples. Plus the spray will help any fungus problems.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks again. What spray have you had good luck with? I dusted my trees twice so far. I would be interested in a spray as the dust seems to blow off if it gets even a little windy.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just go to a feed store or something like that. I like the liquid form and mix with water in a pump-up sprayer. With only one tree, a gallon sprayer is more than enough.


----------

